# Metales no magnéticos.



## Adriano (Oct 11, 2009)

Hola amigos.

¿Qué palabra técnica se utiliza para denominar a aquellos metales que no son atraídos por un campo magnético como un imán?  por ejemplo, el cobre, aluminio, etc,  que no sea la palabra "antimagnético"

Que sea una palabra técnica diferente a ésa otra.

Gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 11, 2009)

Mejor leé esto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamagnetico
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paramagnetico


----------

